# Don't try this at home (Warning Graphic)



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

[youtube]ZnjLlWa5Ieg[/youtube]


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Did they win?


----------



## clackercraft (Feb 19, 2009)

They got my vote. Nice shot. Bullseye


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

aim small


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Did they win?


Maybe one of them did.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Well if you catch me dancing around like a fruitcake please give me the same.


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

Bet he cant do that again!!


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Pick a Spot


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Is that real?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

bucksnbows said:


> Is that real?


 
I wondered the same thing! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> Is that real?


I hope not but it sure does look pretty convincing.

How many unsafe practices can you spot in the video?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> I hope not but it sure does look pretty convincing.
> 
> How many unsafe practices can you spot in the video?


I busted out laughing when he was following the guy at full draw! :yikes:


----------

